# stupid question



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

would it be okay if I were to set up a water garden in a 5 gallon tank next to a window so the sun shines down on it? No co2, and no lighting. yay or nay?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Would there be fish in it. Since the tank water may heat up, but there will definitely be enough light if you put it there possibly even too much and there will be lots of algae. I've never tried it. what have you got to loose, go for it.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I think that would be interesting and doable. You might want to consider getting low light plants though:

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Very Doable! Too much sun will equal algae though. Low light plants like crypts, anubias, and java fern will not need to be in direct sunlight.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i actually have my 10 gallon set up in the direct sunlight right now and its really nice not to have to worry about lighting. I also have a relativly heavily planted tank with java fern, hornwort, elodea, water sprite, saggitarea, and a couple red ones im not sure of but theyre all doing great. I do have a small algae problem but i also have a couple of ottos which keep it pretty much in control (theyre really fat its kinda funny) and i jsut scrape the green spot algae off the front glass so i can see better. Definatly ok to set it up next to a window.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Are there going to be any fish in it? If not how will the plants get CO2?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, My 30 gallon is in the kitchen in front of a row of windows. It has no hood or back ground. When I first started it out, I had algae problems, but with more planting, algae isn't really a problem anymore. The plants are anubias, crypts, java moss and fern, Amazon sword, melon sword, mangroves, dwarf sags, and assorted stem plants. The Amazons do better in the summer (I guess because of the extra light). In the winter I use reflector fixtures with compact flourescent or a flourescent tube. I do cover half the tank in the winter to keep the temp regulated.

The fish are a trio of bristlenoses and thier young, red cherry shrimp, bumble bee shrimp, Pomacea bridgesii snails, and Aselone spixi snails. 

The more plants you have the better to keep algae in check. Have fun with the "natural tank" they are really a pleasure, Shannon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is always an equalilbrium that water will maintain (like 3-4ppm of Co2). Plants of the easier nature (crypts, anubia) will not need much Co2. They grow slow anyway so their uptake is very little. Surface agitation will keep the equalibrium easier.


----------

